# Why are there toxic things on the market?!



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

My hairdresser recommended Paul Mitchell Tea tree shampoo for dogs. He said it might help Fred's allergic skin. He was recommended it for his dog from a holistic vet. So I check the ingredients and got the human tea tree shampoo as the dog version had cancerous ingredients. I also got the dog tea tree spray in conditioner. After bathing my guys in it and spraying the conditioner on them, I see it is highly toxic to dogs! EKKKKK!!! Thank goodness I google it but it's so frustrating that it's toxic to dogs but available to buy!

Kinda like dangerous dog bones and treats…..I need to be careful!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Wow! Follow the money I guess. Hard to believe a holistic vet recommended it. I used that product for my dog many years ago for a similar situation. It actually didn't help because the problem was caused by food allergy/ intolerances. Took a while to figure that out.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

My hairdresser discontinued using Paul Mitchell products because she said they now have some questionable ingredients. I used to love the Tea Tree shampoo for myself but stopped using it a awhile ago. Wonder it it's toxic to humans too?


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

I don't know about Paul Mitchell, but it is my understanding that tea tree oil is toxic to dogs in LARGE DOSES. There are many products for dogs, especially anti-itch or flea repellant sprays, that contain tea tree oil, and since I was considering some for my dog I googled it extensively. It bothers me that no one specifies exactly how much constitutes a large dose, or that I am to be assured that the amount contained in the products is not harmful. I do understand that many things that are normally harmless are toxic in very large doses, i.e. amounts that you would not use or consume, but it does sound like tea tree oil is something to use on dogs in only conservative amounts, and only externally, of course. I agree, it is very nervewracking!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Ok, so I guess it's ok to use in small amounts….Good because it does help The Paul Mitchell human tea tree oil shampoo did not have the questionable ingredient. Just the doggy one….


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Linda, it sounds like most of the people reporting that their dogs had bad reactions were putting undliuted essential oil on them. This can result in very severe symptoms -- I will not go into it here, but there is plenty of hysteria about it. If using the essential oil, it is important to only use a drop or two in a pint or so of water or other liquid. Also, supposedly it is worse for cats, and you have to be careful that they not lick it off your dog (for anyone who has cats). I have been using a flea repellant spray on my dog (due to the *^$(% cat bringing in some fleas, it's always the cat's fault), and it contains cedar oil, tea tree oil, and citronella, but highly diluted, I don't remember what with. It smells great, but very mild smelling, and seems to help calm down the itching. Even so, I have great respect for any essential oils, they can be very powerful!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

You're smart to investigate it all. :attention:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

$


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

emichel said:


> Linda, it sounds like most of the people reporting that their dogs had bad reactions were putting undliuted essential oil on them. This can result in very severe symptoms -- I will not go into it here, but there is plenty of hysteria about it. If using the essential oil, it is important to only use a drop or two in a pint or so of water or other liquid. Also, supposedly it is worse for cats, and you have to be careful that they not lick it off your dog (for anyone who has cats). I have been using a flea repellant spray on my dog (due to the *^$(% cat bringing in some fleas, it's always the cat's fault), and it contains cedar oil, tea tree oil, and citronella, but highly diluted, I don't remember what with. It smells great, but very mild smelling, and seems to help calm down the itching. Even so, I have great respect for any essential oils, they can be very powerful!


Thanks! I just did a little more reading and read exactly what you said above. I now feel ok with putting the conditioning spray diectly on his tiny dry patches. I am also sure the shampoo is diluted enough. I will tell you, the tea tree oil shampoo made him so soft!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I posted this one a while ago, not sure if you've seen it? http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/how-to-choose-a-safe-shampoo/


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

When I use tea tree oil in shampoo for myself, I just add a few drops of tea tree oil to my normal bottle of shampoo (if I remember it was about 12 drops or so for a bottle of shampoo).


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

davetgabby said:


> I posted this one a while ago, not sure if you've seen it? http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/how-to-choose-a-safe-shampoo/


Thanks, Dave. Looks like the shampoo and conditioner samples I used have some of those bad chemicals. I don't think that I'll panic about Tyler developing cancer at his advanced age, but certainly something to keep in mind for the future.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I missed that Dave. Sheesh, just finished up researching dog food and treats last week now I'm on to shampoos and conditioners It never ends!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

sandypaws said:


> Thanks, Dave. Looks like the shampoo and conditioner samples I used have some of those bad chemicals. I don't think that I'll panic about Tyler developing cancer at his advanced age, but certainly something to keep in mind for the future.


Yep Mary, I think you are good


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> I missed that Dave. Sheesh, just finished up researching dog food and treats last week now I'm on to shampoos and conditioners It never ends!


yep no easy solutions. , no one is going to care until we boycott all the **** out there .


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

I think the point about tea tree oil, Dave, is that it _is_ natural. I am in favor of using natural products as much as possible, largely because we don't know the long term effects of recently developed chemical products. I'm all about being in harmony with nature, but obviously there are some substances found in nature that are deadly poisons, and there are some, such as digitalis (foxglove) that were used as heart medicine, but are poisonous in large doses. In my view, one big advantage of natural substances is that humans have been using them and studying them for ages, and have had time to identify which are toxic and which are beneficial. You wouldn't put natural and organic strychnine in your dog's food, would you Dave? I hope not.


----------

